# HP 635 Notebook - Festplatte tauschen



## AciD23 (10. Januar 2012)

Hi,

hab hier gerade einen HP 635 mit einer 320GB seagate momentus thin Festplatte.
Diese wurde nu im BIOS nicht erkannt, deshalb hab ich sie mal eben ausgebaut, und dabei festgestellt,
dass sie nur mit einem Kabel angeschlossen ist. direkt daneben wäre noch ein Anschluss mit 4 Pins, denk der wäre für
den Strom zuständig, oder wird die Versorgung auch durch das eine Kabel übernommen?
*
*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Januar 2012)

Es sind immer Zwei Kabel für eine HDD bzw SSD, eine für die Daten und eine für den Strom, beide müssen eingesteckt sein.

Hast du dieses Notebook gerade neu gekauft ?


----------



## AciD23 (11. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ja ist neu gekauft, hab mir jetzt auf hp.com mal ein Video angeguckt, und auch da wird nur von einem Kabel gesprochen.
siehe hier: CSR Services Media Library - Media Search Results

Verwundert mich jetzt doll, evtl. ist die Platte ans ich dann ja garnicht kaputt.


----------

